# autoflower potency compared to reg bud



## danfinance2008

Automatic AK47 x Lowryder #2Autoflowering hybrid 

auto hindu kush lowlife

these are the beans i want to order

i am looking for strrains that tend to go more one way 
Indica and Sativa.

any experience or suggestions on these strains, or a auto that has a better potency?

hey
thanks to all who read and answer

also how does autos compare to regular bud potence

ak47 vrs auto ak


----------



## Locked

Hey dan... you might want to ask this in the Marijuana strains forum... this is for grow journals... you might not get a response.

try here>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Hope that helps...


----------



## danfinance2008

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey dan... you might want to ask this in the Marijuana strains forum... this is for grow journals... you might not get a response.
> 
> i agree, i did not want to double post as i am a newbie, and was hoping someone would see i am stoned and posted it in the wrong forum :argue:


----------



## ArtVandolay

I have a little corner of the garden for 2 ft high plants and wondered the same thing .  What's the best auto and how does it compare?


----------



## Locked

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dan... you might want to ask this in the Marijuana strains forum... this is for grow journals... you might not get a response.
> 
> i agree, i did not want to double post as i am a newbie, and was hoping someone would see i am stoned and posted it in the wrong forum :argue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... yeah I think we hve all been there at least once and some of us a cpl dozen times... I can usually tell which posts I posted when stoned because those are the ones that hve the edits on them...
> 
> I just want you to hve the best chance of getting an answer to your question... I am growing White dwarfs right now and am curious about  just how good the smoke is going to be...never grew or smoked autos before...
Click to expand...


----------



## nvthis

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I have a little corner of the garden for 2 ft high plants and wondered the same thing . What's the best auto and how does it compare?


 
Funny, I was just thinking of this this morning. I think auto ak has earned a name for itself but I have seen so many different new auto crosses in the last six months that this question is BEGGING to be asked.


----------



## Dillan

I've only ever smoked lr2 but i was pleasently surprised at how potent it was. it has a funny smell and taste but is a fairly strong enjoyable smoke. if you wait a few weeks i can give you a report on ak47  ak47xdiesel  and ak47xblueberry they will all be finishing up within 4 weeks.


----------



## Locked

sounds good Dillan... I am interested in growing ak47xblueberry in my next auto grow...


----------



## danfinance2008

Automatic AK47 x Lowryder #2Autoflowering hybrid 

auto hindu kush lowlife

these are the beans i want to order

i am looking for strains that tend to go more one way 
Indica and Sativa.

any experience or suggestions on these strains, or a auto that has a better potency?

hey
thanks to all who read and answer

also how does autos compare to regular bud potency
i read lowrider 2 was good but the high was not that long, this is kinda what i am looking for. 

ak47 vrs auto ak


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Danfinance2008 

AK47 Auto is currently the strongest Sativa Auto on the market to my knowledge.

*The new wave of auto-flowering hybrids is finally here, and leading from the front is the Automatic AK47.  This was our first foray into the auto-flowering world and still our favourite. Crossing the very best AK47 we could find with the auto-flowering genes of Lowryder, we have produced a strain that is the perfect blend of the two. Everything that we loved about the AK47 has been left intact from its beautiful aroma and resin encrusted buds through to its unique bud structure and astonishing potency. The cross with Lowryder means that now it can be grown virtually anywhere. Balconies, patios, window boxes, indoors or outdoors, connoisseur grade marijuana is now attainable for every grower. Auto-flowering strains flower in response to age rather than light cycle. Automatic AK47 will grow vegetatively for approximately 14 days then enter into a rapid, almost violent flowering period. For the next 56 days they will branch out profusely, throw out pistils in their thousands, calyxes will swell and a coating of resin glands will make the mature plant glisten as if dusted with fine diamonds. Odour levels are quite high and a large quantity of flowering females can certainly produce quite an aroma. There are 2 distinct variations in aroma, one is somewhat spicy and the other is sweet but both types produce the same effect. Previously, especially in the northern hemisphere, the average grower was limited to the strains one could grow successfully. Now with Automatic AK47 you can grow marijuana that before, many would have no chance of fully ripening under natural outdoor conditions. With a lifespan of a mere 70 days from seed to harvest it is not only possible to get an early harvest of high quality marijuana but multiple harvests per season. Indoors, a perpetual harvest has never been easier to maintain. The increased height compared to earlier auto-flowering strains brings with it increased yield. Indoors under lights is the optimum growing environment for Automatic AK47, coupled with a light regime of 20/4 and adequate root space, yield can easily surpass 40g per plant but even outdoors with no supplemental lighting during summer, 30g per plant is very common. We believe that our Automatic AK47 is the most potent auto-flowering hybrid available as well as the heaviest yielder.*

Hindu Kush Auto is the strongest Indica on the market.

*Automatic Hindu Kush is truly for the indica lover.  She may only grow to 14 at the very most but the buds are thick and rock hard, and with such a coating of resin that she is our best and most efficient resin producing strain. A mix of Hindu Kush, Master Kush and Lowryder, our Automatic Hindu Kush does not branch out as much or grow as tall as our Automatic AK47 but they also do not require as much root space, this enables more to be grown in the same area. In 1 square metre for example you may be able to fit twice as many Automatic Hindu Kush as you could Automatic AK47.  We feel that this more than makes up for its individual size. Being an indica, the high of the Automatic Hindu Kush can be quite narcotic in its qualities and can induce sleep or deep relaxation quite effortlessly. Not a strain you should be smoking if you intend to go dancing, play sports or indeed anything that requires you to use your legs.*

I am growing both :hubba: 

But they are only one week old so I Havnt had time to try them yet 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude

I have most likely read the answer to this question, and can't remember the answer right now but "Are you able to clone the auto, or do you need seeds for every grow?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Seed only.

You cannot take cuttings, it is genetically destined to flower with time, not light.


----------



## Locked

Auto Hindu Kush is on my next buy list for my next auto grow for sure...from the description it sounds like I will order 10 Feminized beans if they don't yield that high...I will grow 10 in small containers in my grow tent under my 600w Digi ballast...


----------



## uptosumpn

yeah, Iv'e ordered both the Auto Ak & the Auto Ak x Hindu Kush as well as the Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry and LR2  ... haven't tried yet though....bout to order some of those buddah white dwarfs fem and some more Auto AK 47's, but fems this time..want a better female to male ratio...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Ive been searching the same things myself. 
I dont know how creditable. But heres a list from a beanbank that gives a great description on each and the strengths.
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/autoflowering-cannabis.html

I wanted the Afgan Kush Auto since I first saw the name. I knew it would be a hammer. 
Then "Pakistan Valley Feminized Automatic" looks very strong with a great breed for its background in the Hindu Kush.

These 2 might be the most potent Autos. But from what I understand they arnt like the standard small autos. They are more like regular plants with the autoflowering ability breed into them.


----------



## Dillan

Well my 2 auto akxdiesel recently finished up and i would give it a 7 out of 10 for potency it's pretty strong and is a floating in the clouds numb head sativa high for sure and very enjoyable. i got 1.3 oz off 1 and 1.6 oz off the other and they took 14 weeks to finish.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Dillan. I see a Double Diesel is now out there. Where they took the AKxDiesel and crossed it with Diesel 1 more time.
You think that would kick the potency up to a 8 or 9 with that done?


----------



## SherwoodForest

I'm about to try growing some autos in my greenhouse. I got the G13 
Labs Poison Dwarf Autoflowering beans. They are not femmed,but you get 10 beans for like 35 bucks. And with my order I got 1 G13 LABS QUICKSILVER AUTOFLOWERING FEMINIZED SEED. I hope to have a crop to pick in August with these babies.


----------



## uptosumpn

Ilike the sound of that Double diesel, where ya get it?? is it an auto too??


----------



## mistisrising

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> Automatic AK47 x Lowryder #2Autoflowering hybrid
> 
> auto hindu kush lowlife
> 
> these are the beans i want to order
> 
> i am looking for strrains that tend to go more one way
> Indica and Sativa.
> 
> any experience or suggestions on these strains, or a auto that has a better potency?
> 
> hey
> thanks to all who read and answer
> 
> also how does autos compare to regular bud potence
> 
> ak47 vrs auto ak



I have grown many auto strains, and my fave indica dominant is LR2. It has a spicy flavor, heavy high, and decent yeild. The auto ak was definitely the strongest sativa dominant one that I've grown. The Snow ryder from dopeseeds.com was a really nice indica also. I just worry about their breeding technique, out of ten seeds I got eight females, one hermi and a dud.


----------

